# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Πωλούνται 2 ποδήλατα

## KOKAR

Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω ποδήλατα , ενα αντρικό και ενα γυναικείο 
ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημενα και φυλαγμένα στην αποθήκη 

τιμη 80 ευρώ το κάθε ένα 
παραλαβή μόνο απο το σπίτι μου

----------


## lepouras



----------

